# All the Aires for Garmin Satnav



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a download of "all the Aires" for Garmin Satnav. I have seen some mentioned for TomTom but not for Garmin. Any help and advice would be appreciated


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

A couple of years ago I downloaded them for free from

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

but it looks as if they are now charging for the information.

I have to say that I prefer the book form - 'All the Aires - France' from Vicarious Books - and just put in the co-ordinates when I need them.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

They are in several web sites, one of which has already been mentioned, if you get any problem down loading, then PM me and I will email you the file I have if you want

Steve


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

They are available free here:

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm

You need to register and they will ask you to select your sat nav and then they will e mail the download to you free.

The registration part is above the map on the above page. You only need to supply an e mail address so don't worry if you're French is not up to speed.


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

gelathae said:


> They are available free here:
> 
> http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Gelathae !


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I will try the link you gave Galathae and if that fails then I may well pm you Steve. Once again thanks everyone.

Ivan


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We too have a Garmin. I found it easier to convert them to a suitable format rather than having to keep looking for them specifically for the Garmin. As such I now have thousands of them installed on ours.

I use poi-edit (shareware) available from here http://www.poiedit.com/ - this software is not only for Garmin it is handy for the majority of makes.

Good Luck.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

There is also a freeware Windows utility called POIConverter by R J Davies which will convert just about any POI format to anything else. I have version 4.08 and will send it to anyone who can't find it on the net.


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

*same as!!*

Good eveving all. I have same dilemma as Charlieivan. I downloaded the info from i-campingcar and received the email. I followed instructions on Garmin POI loader and connected my NUVI and was told I had successfully loaded 10 poi's to my unit. I CAN'T FIND THEM!! Can anyone please tell me where I'm going wrong? Any help appreciated......Hobey


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: same as!!*



Hobey said:


> Good eveving all. I have same dilemma as Charlieivan. I downloaded the info from i-campingcar and received the email. I followed instructions on Garmin POI loader and connected my NUVI and was told I had successfully loaded 10 poi's to my unit. I CAN'T FIND THEM!! Can anyone please tell me where I'm going wrong? Any help appreciated......Hobey


Me too! I hope someone can explain why the list in "Extras" shows pois which are 2000 miles out! How do they appear on the map.....or don't they?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*camping car aires*

I too downloaded this file and installed it on my 465T. When I looked in custom poi's on the unit, I found that I had duplicate poi's. When I looked at the original downloaded file I noticed that there are 3 poi file types, csv, GPI and GPX and I think, although I may be wrong as it is in french, that you only need to use one plus the icon image, in your Garmin Loader poi file. I did it anyway using csv,and I don't have duplicates any more.

Anyone shed any light?

Graham


----------

